# Woodland Speedway



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Here is a look at my newest project still have some detailing to do to the sceanary. I bout the 18 inch curves when they first came out with the track in mind. It is on a hollow core door, I had to add 1/2 to the sides so I could add the curve skirts.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome as usual Roger :thumbsup: 

Love that pit stop scene.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

AFXTOO, try Tamiya (sp?) paint for polycarbonate (lexan) RC bodies. That paint has to remain flexable so it will not crack, chip or peel. It is available in brush or rattler. Also, I washed all of my rails in mild soapy water to cut the oil on the plastic.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> That's really neat.
> 
> I'd like to avoid a spray paint (winter) so the Krylon Fusion is out at least until spring.


 
AFX,
I use cans in the winter. Just warm them up under a hot water tap before I venture out to spray. Actually worked so well the first time I sparyed from a heated can that I warm them up in the summer too. Makes for a finer mist, little more pressure and leaves a nice smooth coat. You still have to do it in light multiple coats. 

*CAUTION: Don't do this. *I tried warming up a can once with water heated in a microwave, little too hot I guess. The cool can got over pressurized and expanded and popped the valve. Could have been real messy, but I was outside and it was clearcoat.  

Oh yeah, great door track Roger. Especially like the pit lane you added! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi her is some more photos. I am working on backdrops for the back staright and each side her is a look at waht I am working on.



















Roger Corrie


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey Rog-

A good looking set-up. 
I have a nice city scene I was planning to use as a backdrop, myself. It sure makes for a nicer looking set-up.

It’s good to see this project coming along.

Now when are you going to take care of my car body problem?  

It’s been dragged out for over a year , and I feel I've been more than patient —please email or PM me with some kind of update, or just send me back my money. I would like a reply asap. 
Thank you.



Cheers..


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I made them at work from some screen photos I found online.

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Actually it was PhotoShop and Plotter Training

Roger Corrie


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I finished all the backdrops and installed them. I added guard rail to the backstarigh backdrop by cuttting off the feet on the gurad rail posts painting them the fastening them to the backdrop with Fun TAC. I wanted a way to remove them if I messed up without destroying the paper backdrop. I plan on adding two billboards to the backdrop to give it a little more depth











Oh the two gentlemen in the picture aren't getting rid of their liquid refreshment no matter waht it looks like

Roger Corrie


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Very cool layout Roger! 
The cars, worn in infield and pit lane all looks great. Man I gotta try sumthin like that someday! And ultimately I bet she's a blast to rip laps on! The 2 guys in the foreground in that last pic do look like they are using our emergency method of track watering if the truck breaks down!

Later--- Circle Track DAC


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Roger- Thanks for the pics. The backdrop and guardrails look great and the cars look awesome!

Jim


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I added some billboards and Flagmen Stands to WoodLand SpeedWay

Turn 1










Turn 2


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Turn 3










Turn 4










Roger


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Roger- What are you charging these guys for premium billboard space? These ads are being viewed by hundreds in the hobby! 

It really adds to the scene. Keep the pics of the progress coming!

Jim


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Speaking of billboards... I've been digging through the plethora of computer junk that I've amassed over the years of building systems and came across a number of old 3.5" and 5.25" drive bay blank covers. They look like they'd be about a perfect size for billboards.



Thanks Two! Thats a awesome idea..

Coach

(gone to make a mess in the garage.....)


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looking really good, Rog.
May we have a new over-all pic like the first one that you posted? Would love to see how it has all been coming together.


----------

